# Question on Sibelius perpetual license updates



## South Thames (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi

I'm hoping someone can clear up my confusion caused by the mixed perpetual license/ subscription model at Sibelius/Avid....

A few years back I purchased a perpetual license for Sibelius -- I guess that was Sibelius 8. I let my 'upgrade/support/ contract expire after a year.

Now, Sibelius 8 no longer works with my operating system and I'd like to upgrade it.

What are my options? I can't see the option to just buy the upgrade?

Do I have to subscribe to get the upgrade? In which case, would that mean my continued use of the upgrade would depend on my continuing my subscription and if I let it expire I'd be back to using Sibelius 8?

Thanks!


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 5, 2021)

You would need to upgrade using a retailer. The Avid website only lets you upgrade to subscription - you will not get your perpetual back.


----------



## South Thames (Apr 5, 2021)

> You would need to upgrade using a retailer. The Avid website only lets you upgrade to subscription - you will not get your perpetual back.



Thanks for that -- I guess that's what I'll need to do then. I rather get the impression that the opacity of that fact on their website is not accidental!


----------

